

Was there "a commercial real estate bubble in India too"? - cwan
http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2010/04/india-30-mall-vacancy-rate-in-cities.html

======
copper
Yes, there was.

I've been at a small startup in Bangalore for some time now, and the rents
I've had to pay for an office have seen huge differences over the last couple
of years.

